# Bantam Coop



## J_lee_gordon (Feb 8, 2014)

Thinking about purchasing 6 banny's all different breeds. I was wondering what type of coop I should build for them. If you have pictures then post them.


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The thought to keep foremost in your mind is, can you move around in it to clean, fill waterers and feeders. Tend to them, etc.

Bantams need less floor space but any decent size coop works. I raised all bantams, my coop was 24 by 12. The ceiling was 8 feet high.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

depends on the area (climate and location and typical weather conditions and banes) but you will need at min 6 sq ft to 12 sq ft. 12 is better.

By area I mean northwest, southwest, northern midwest etc.

For southern areas you need a little more sq feet than typical and a lot of windows. because you need a lot of ventilation.

If it rains, you may want to consider a covered run.

If you have a lot of wind, this may influence your shape of your coop and window placement

If you have snow you may want a strong roof and consider snow weight.

For sand storms, consider wind blocks.

But if you can, always try to include removable roost bars and poop boards for easy cleaning. You'll thank yourself for not trying to get into annoying crevices later


----------

